# سؤال فى الصلب و الفداء



## hassangad (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*جاء فى الكتاب المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي : 


( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ] 
( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية 
( 3 ) لعنة التربة التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في حياته على الأرض [ تكوين 3 عدد 17 - 19 ] 
( 4 ) عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها [ تكوين 3 عدد 14 ]

   ونلاحظ أيضا أن الله  أعطى عقوبة لآدم " بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً .. ملعونة الأرض بسببك . بالتعب تأكل منها " ( تكوين 3عدد 19،17) 


لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 سبتمبر 2010)

hassangad قال:


> *جاء فى الكتاب المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي :
> 
> 
> ( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ]
> ...


أ*خى لاى خطية عقوبتان عقوبة ارضية وعقوبه ابديه المسيح على عود الصليب افتدانا من العقوبه الابديه.
اما العقوبه الارضيه فباقيه لتذكر الانسان بخطأ آدم وحواء وكذلك لان الانسان مازال يخطئ كل يوم

*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

hassangad قال:


> *جاء فى الكتاب المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي :
> 
> 
> ( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ]
> ...



من قال لك ان هذه عقوبة؟!!​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية



هل تعرف من هو نسل المرأة الذي تتحدث عنه؟


> عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها



و هل هذا من ضمن ما شمل آدم و حواء؟!!​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟*


*المطلوب ان تعود كل البشرية بكاملها لصورة ادم قبل السقوط 
ودا محصلش ومازالت البشرية ساقطة 
الفداء تم لكى ينتزع المسيح سلطان الموت ويعطينا الحياة 
ولكن فى كتير مازالوا تحت سلطان ابليس والموت بخطيتهم
كل دا مش موجود فى الابدية 
وربنا مدناش وعد ان هيجبر الناس انهم يعودوا للصورة اللى خلقهم عليها
لان ربنا بيحترم ارادتى وارادتك وحريتنا ومبجبرناش 
الحالة الوحيدة اللى ترجع فيها العلاقة بينا وبين الله واحنا مازالنا على الارض لنفس الصورة قبل السقوط هو ان يعود كل بشر للصورة اللى خلقه الله عليه قبل السقوط*


----------



## hassangad (3 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> من قال لك ان هذه عقوبة؟!!​


 

*البابا شنودة هو القائل*


ا*قراء كتاب ادم وحواء و قايين و هابيل و منه اقراء على سبيل المثال :*



> و* بهذا السقوط , استمرت معهما حروب الجسد فيما بعد. حتى ان بعض العقوبات التى فرضها الله *
> 
> *عليهما , كانت تحمل اشارة الى هذا المستوى الجسدانى الذى هبطا اليه :*
> 
> ...


 
*سوف تجد تلك الكلمات صفحة 27 من الكتاب السابق ذكره *

*بمقدار تعجبى من سؤالك سوف يكون تقديرى لو كنت تملك اجابة على سؤالى *


----------



## christianbible5 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*



جاء فى الكتاب المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي : 


( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ] 
( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية 
( 3 ) لعنة التربة التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في حياته على الأرض [ تكوين 3 عدد 17 - 19 ] 
( 4 ) عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها [ تكوين 3 عدد 14 ]

ونلاحظ أيضا أن الله أعطى عقوبة لآدم " بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً .. ملعونة الأرض بسببك . بالتعب تأكل منها " ( تكوين 3عدد 19،17) 


لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الم تقرأ ما كان وعد الله؟؟؟*
*تكوين 2:17...*
*17 وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ».*
*يعني نتيجة الخطيئة هي الموت...*
*لذلك حتم علينا الموت لأن الله صادق بوعده...*
*



دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**جميل جدا...*
*اقرأ:*
*تكوين 3:15...*
*15 وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ». 
وعندما نقول ان الحية تم سحق رأسها... معناه انه تم القضاء عليها...*
*وهنا تم سحق الحية... الشيطان...*
*في عملية الفداء...*
*فالشيطان جرب بجميع الوسائل افشال قصد الله... كقتل اطفال بيت لحم... كتجربة الرب يسوع على الجبل...*
*لا يريد اتمام الفداء...*
*ولاحظ في بداية المداخلة...*
*وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا...*
*فالرب الاله القدوس عارف... لأنه كلي المعرفة...*


----------



## christianbible5 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

> و* بهذا السقوط , استمرت معهما حروب الجسد فيما بعد. حتى ان بعض العقوبات التى فرضها الله
> 
> عليهما , كانت تحمل اشارة الى هذا المستوى الجسدانى الذى هبطا اليه :
> 
> ...


*كلام لا غبار عليه...*
*وما زالت...*
*لكن الله لم يقل بعد الفداء سينتهي كل شيء...*
*لأن عملية الفداء لا تكفي ان لم تؤمن بها...*
*شوف الرب شو بيقول...*
*يوحنا 1:12 و 13...*
*12 وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 
13 اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ.* 
*كل الذين قبلوه...*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

> البابا شنودة هو القائل


​ 
قال فين؟​ 




> *و بهذا السقوط , استمرت معهما حروب الجسد فيما بعد. حتى ان بعض العقوبات التى فرضها الله ​*





> *عليهما , كانت تحمل اشارة الى هذا المستوى الجسدانى الذى هبطا اليه :*​
> 
> 
> *قال للمراءة "تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك . بالوجع تلدين اولادا "*​
> ...


 

لو قرأت المظلل بالاحمر ستفهم المغزي !!
فهذه ليست عقوبات نتيجة الخطية ، هذه نتائج لفساد الطبيعة البشرية بعد السقوط​ 
اما العقوبة فهي الموت ، و عقوبة الموت قد رُفِعَت عنّا بالصليب​ 
و الباقي فهي  نتائج لفساد الطبيعة البشرية​ 
علي سبيل المثال :
اذا كنت انت رجل مدخّن بكثرة
من سن 15 سنة لسن 55 سنة
ثم اقلعت عن التدخين​ 
هل تتوقع ان تري صحتك جيدة و صدرك نقي؟
ام ان آثار التدخين ستظل مسببة تلف كبير في صدرك رغم اقلاعك​ 
وصلت؟​ 
و بعدين شئ عجيب ، اذا كنت قرأت الكتاب ، ففيه الاجابة ، فما فائدة موضوعك
و ان كنت لم تقرأه فواضح انك تستشهد به ، فأضعف الإيمان انك تعرف اسم الكتاب و محتواه
ان لم يكن الكتاب بحوزتك​ 
فلماذا لا تقرأه؟!!​ 
يبقي هذين السؤالين​ 
هل تعرف من هو نسل المرأة الذي تتحدث عنه؟​ 
و هل هذا (عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها) من ضمن ما شمل آدم و حواء؟!!​​​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

> *بمقدار تعجبى من سؤالك سوف يكون تقديرى لو كنت تملك اجابة على سؤالى​*


العقاب الارضى لأدم و حواء​
يقول البعض اذا كان المسيح قد حمل عقاب أدم و حواء فمات عوضا عنهم فلماذا بقيت احكام الله :
( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 : 2 ] 
( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية 
( 3 ) لعنة التربة التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في حياته على الأرض [ تكوين 3 : 17 - 19 ] 
( 4 ) عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها [ تكوين 3 : 14 ]

و قبل ان نضع ردنا يجب اولا ان نبين خطية أدم و حواء فليست الخطية مجرد الاكل من الشجرة بل أكثر من ذلك بكثير و يمكن ان نلخص هذه الخطايا فيما قاله قداسة البابا فى كتابه "أدم و حواء" فيما يلى :-

ان هؤلاء يجهلون امرا خطيرا و هو العقاب الدنيوى و العقاب الأبدى فكان على أدم و حواء العقاب الأبدى و الذى حذرهم الله منهم قائلا ( لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت) و هذا هو العقاب الأبدى المفروض على أدم و حواء و بنيهم بعد الأكل من الشجرة الا و هو الموت الروحى اى الانفصال عن الله الى الابد بسبب خطيتهم فالله يكره الخطية.

إن قداسة الله هي قداسة مطلقة ليس فيها ذرة واحدة من النجاسة. يقول الوحي: «هذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه، ونخبركم به: أن الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة» (1يوحنا1: 5). ويقول النبي حبقوق في العهد القديم: «أ لست أنت منذ الأزل يا رب إلهي قدوسي.. عيناك أطهر من أن تنظرا الشر، ولا تستطيع النظر إلى الجور؟» (حبقوق1: 12،13). ويعوزنا الوقت والإدراك حقاً لنفهم شيئاً عن تلك القداسة التي ليس لها نظير على الإطلاق. فيقول له موسى في الترنيمة الأولى المسجلة في الكتاب «من مثلك... يا رب؟ من مثلك معتزّاً في القداسة، مخوفاً بالتسابيح، صانعاً عجائب» (خروج15: 11)، ويقول الرب نفسه في العهد القديم: «فبمن تشبهونني فأساوية يقول القدوس» (إشعياء40: 25). ويقول الرائي في سفر الرؤيا: «من لا يخافك يا رب ويمجد اسمك، لأنك وحدك قدوس؟» (رؤيا15: 4).

عندما ظهر الرب لموسى بلهيب نار من وسط عليقة، ومال موسى لينظر هذا المنظر العظيم، لماذا لا تحترق العليقة، فإن الرب ناداه من وسط العليقة قائلاً: «موسى موسى.. لا تقترب إلى ههنا. اخلع حذاءك من رجليك، لأن الموضع الذي أنت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة» (خروج3: 2-5). حقاً إنه كما أعلن الوحي المقدس عن الله: «إن إلهنا نار آكلة» (عبرانيين12: 29). وعليه فإن أولئك الواهمين، الذين نظراً لشر قلوبهم، يقللون من مستوى قداسة الله ليتناسب مع مستوى أخلاقياتهم وطبائعهم، سيكتشفون، بعد فوات الأوان، أن إبليس - ذاك القتّال للناس من البدء - قد خدعهم. وعندها ستنطبق عليهم كلمات الوحي «اسمعوا أيها البعيدون ما صنعت، واعرفوا أيها القريبون بطشي. ارتعب في صهيون الخطاة، أخذت الرعدة المنافقين. من منا يسكن في نار آكلة؟ من منا يسكن في وقائد أبدية؟!» (إشعياء33: 13،14).

كان هذا هو العقاب الأبدى لأدم و حواء و لكن بطبيعة الحال فأن لكل خطأ جزاؤه على الارض و فى الاخرة فلا يوجد انسان يسرق على الارض فيعاقب فى الاخرة فقط ولا يعاقب فى الدنيا فهذا هو الطبيعى و لكن لأن الله رحيم و عادل ولا تجور رحمته على عدله و قداسته رضى ان يتجسد ليموت فداء عن البشر و ذلك ليخلصهم من العقاب الأبدى الذى جاء نتيجة خطيتهم و هذا هو الذى تحمله المسيح بدلا عنا ليس العقاب الدنيوى و انما العقاب الأخروى و لكن ترك هذا العقاب الدنيوي على بنى البشر ليتذكروا دائما خطيتهم كقول قداسة البابا فقد ترك ليتذكر بنى البشر جميعا خطيتهم و ايضا ليتذكروا فداء المسيح المحب.

و من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع

Fadie
​


----------



## أَمَة (3 سبتمبر 2010)

hassangad قال:


> *لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟*


 
أصدقك القول أخي الكريم* حسن *أني مدركة تماما صعوبة فهم موضوع الفداء لدى الإخوة المسلمين الأحباء، وذلك بسبب خليفتهم العقائدية وما تعلموه من أخطاء حول الخلق والخلاص في المسيحية، وإعتقادهم المختلف بالثواب والعقاب والحنة والنار.


فهم يفكرون بالخطيئة أنها *ذنبٌ *يغفر عنه بالتوبة... وأن الثواب بالأعمال الصالحة وان النار للناس الذين لا يتوبون.

نحن المسيحيون نؤمن أيضا بالتوبة وبأن الرب الإله يقبلها ولكن* التوبة وحدها* *لا تكفي لدخول الملكوت* (_الجنة_) *إن لم تبدأ أولا بولادتنا الجديدة* من فوق - من الماء والروح كما قال السيد المسيح في يوحنا 3: 

[Q-BIBLE]
*5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ. *
*6 اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ. *
*7 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ. *[/Q-BIBLE]



وهذا الإختلاف بمفهوم الخطيئة والتوبة سبب إشكالا في استعاب الفداء لدى المسلم، لأنه:

يظن أن خطيئة آدم وحواء هي مثلها مثل *الذنوب* التي يرتكبها البشر، ومن ثم تغفر بالتوبة،
*غير متفهم بالمرة* أن جميع الذنوب التي يرتكبها البشر مصدرها خطيئة آدم وحواء، ولولاها لما عرف البشر الخطيئة،
*غير متفهم أيضا* أن خطيئة آدم وحواء سببت سقوطهما من حالة النعمة وطردهما من حضرة الرب الإله
*غير متفهم *بالتالي أن بالسقوط فسدت طبيعة آدم وحواء البشرية وذريتهما من بعدهما
والفساد جعلنا كلنا خطائين 
والخطيئة *عاقبتها* الموت.
وهنا بيت القصيد. 

كلمة *عقاب* مصدرها عقبة وعاقبة وكلها كلمات معناها ما "أتى بعد" أو ما *عقب* الشء *كنتيجة* حتمية له. 

أخذت كلمة *العقاب* معنى *ال**قصاص *لأن *القصاص* *يعقب* الذنب.

وبسبب هذا الفهم الخاطئ يأتي المسلم ويسأل سؤالك "لماذا استمرار العقوباب حتى بعد الفداء " غير عالم ان *غاية الفداء* هي *الإنتصار على الموت* *والعودة الى أحضان الرب الإله* السماوية *لنحيا معه حياة ابدية* مستمدة منه *ننمو فيها في القداسة حيث لا فساد ولا خطيئة*. 

وقد رأيت أن أكتب في مشاركة منفصل عن هذه قصة تشبيهية لعلها تقرب فكرة الفداء.

ودمت أخي *حسن *سائلا مستفسرا لأن الخلاص بالمسيح قد تم مجانا بتجسده وموته على الصليب وقيامته
ولم يبقى على البشر سوى قبول هذا السر العطيم - وهذا ليس بالشيء الصعب عمله.


----------



## أَمَة (3 سبتمبر 2010)

تتمة لمشاركتي السابقة، وكما وعدت الأخ *حسن* أضع هذه القصة التي كتبتها لتقرب فكرة الفداء لإخواننا المسلمين، وقد سميتها.

*قصة *
*الأمير الحاكم الذي سقط تحت سلطان عدوه الكذاب*​ 

*أمير حاكم* *ولاية* ( الأمير هو آدم وحواء والولاية هي الأرض) 
*سقط* فريسة *لعدو كذاب *( العدو هو ابليس ) بل هو *وابو الكذب* (يوحنا 8:44) مَكَرَ به​ 
سبب سقوطه *الأمير الحاكم* أنه اختار أن يصدق كلام *عدوه* الماكر 
الذي لفقه كذبا حول وصية *الملك* للأمير الحاكم
( الملك هو الرب الإله )​ 
فكان أختياره *سقوطا* *عظيما* 
إذ خرج *هو وولايته* عن دائرة* المَلِك *​ 
وفي خروجه هذا خسر النعمة التي كان يتمتع بها في *حضرة الملك*
إذ أن *الحياة مع الملك* *تعني الإستمرارية والنمو في درحات الكمال حيث لا فساد ولا موت.*​ 
وهكذا أصبح *الأمير الحاكم* ضعيفا *بدون* *المَلِك* وفسدت طبيعته وصار جسده قابلا للأنحلال والموت هو وكل *شعبه* 
( شعبه هو ذريته )
وأصبحت الولاية كلها وما فيها وما عليها 
( ما فيها وما عليها هي الأرض والنبات التي صارت تنبت شوكا وحسكا بعد السقوط
والحيوان الذي صار بينه وبين الإنسان عداوة بعد السقوط -كالوحوش مثلا (تكوين 3:18) ) 
*تحت تأثير* *العدو. *​ 
*إلا أن*​ 
الحُبَ العظيم الذي يكنه *الملك **لم يتغير* نحوى *الأمير الحاكم* 
لأنه يوم أوجده على هذه الولاية 
جبله بيديه ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة (تكوين 2:7)
وأراده 
*منذ البدء أن يكون على صورته وشبهه* (تكوين 1:27)​ 
*لذلك*​ 
أعد *الملك* خطة خلاص *للحاكم وشعبه *من براثن *عدوه*، لكي يعيده الى أحضانه والى الكرامة التي كانت معدة له.​ 
*فبدأ* *الملك* 
يرسل الى* شعب* *الولاية* *رسائل* عن طريق* سفرائه* 
( السفراء هم الأنبيا والرسائل هي ما نقلوه من كلام الملك الى شعب الله وكتب ودون ولا يزال موجودا حتى هذا اليوم ) ​

وتتابع *السفراء* وتتابعت *الرسائل*
وكلها كانت تشير الى أن الخلاص من *العدو* سيتم على يد *إبن الملك*
(أبن الملك هو يسوع المسيح )
لأن *إبن الملك **هو الوحيد* الذي لن يكون لِ*العدو *سلطان عليه
*والوحيد* الذي لن يتلوث بفساد* السقوط* التي تمرغت به *الولاية *

*لأنه*
*هو و الملك واحد* (يوحنا 10:30)...​ 
إختار أن يصير *إبنا* من أبناء *الولاية ليخلص أبناءها*
من سلطان *العدو *وليعيدهم الى حضن أبيه *الملك*​ 
إلا أن إتشاحه بلباس أبنائها​ 
( الإتشاح هي ولادته من العذراء واللباس هو التجسد ) ​ 
​لم يغير من جوهره
[الملك يبقى الملك حتى ولو تزي بزي شعبه ليتفقدهم]​ 
وهكذا *أرسل الملك إبنه*
الى *الولاية *
كواحد من أبنائها.

فعلمهم وعَرَفَهُم مجددا بِ*مَلِكِهم *الذي أحبهم دائما
و*بشرهم* أن العودة* لِإحضان الملك* و* الحياة *الأبدية معه 
صارتا في متناول إيديهم *لو هم أختارو* *الطريق المؤدي للملك* 

وقال لهم *بصريح العبارة:*
*أنه هو وحده الطريق المؤدي الى الملك **ولا طريق سواه *(يوحنا 14:6)
*وكل من يقبله قد قبل الملك الذي ارسله من أجل خلاصهم *(يوحنا 13:20)​ 
كثيرون من شعب *الولاية* قبلوا تعاليم* الإبن*
وتركوا كل شيء وراءهم وتبعوه وصاروا تلاميذا له
*وفيما بعد* (أي بعد عودة الإبن الى ابيه) رسلا له في إرجاء *الولاية* يعلمون ما استلموا منه
*مبشرين *أن الخلاص قد حصل مجانا *بالإبن*
*ولكن بشرط أن يقبلوه ملكا ومخلصا لهم.*​ 
نعود لنكمل أحداث مجيئ *الإبن* الى* الولاية*....​ 
أعتبر روؤساء الكهنة في تلك الولاية
أن *الإبن* *م**جدفا *لأنه ساوى نفسه *بالملك *وقال أنه و *الملك* *واحد* (يوحنا 10:3)
فحكموا عليه بالموت على الصليب،
وبحكمهم هذا تحقق وتم ما جاء قبلا في *رسائل **الملك* عن طريق *السفراء* الذين ارسلهم قبل* إبنه*.​ 
*ونأتي الآن الى أهم جز من قصة *
*الأمير الحاكم الذي سقط تحت سلطان عدوه الكذاب*​ 
لقد ظن روؤساء الكهنة أنهم قد تخلصوا من *الإبن* بموته
ولكن بما أن الموت نتيجة الفساد بالخطيئة 
لم* يقوَ على الإبن*
لأنه *منزه عن كل خطيئة وفساد*​ 
*فقام **الإبن *من الموت في اليوم الثالث
منتصرا على الموت وساحقا قوة* العدو *

الذي بكذبه سبب:​
سقوط *الأمير الحاكم* وشعبه​
والسقوط سبب الفساد​
والفساد سبب الموت​
*ويبقى السؤال:*


*لماذا لا ترال **الولاية *كما هي *ولا يزال شعبها* يعيش تداعيات *السقوط والموت لا يزال مستمرا **؟ *​ 
*والجواب هو:*
أن مجيء *الإبن* كواحد من* شعب الولاية* 
*حقق النصر على الموت بموته وقيامته*​ 
فأصبح الموت جسر عبور من *الولاية* الى *الملك*
لكل من آمن من *شعبها* بِ*الإبن* أنه أتى ليخلصهم
وأنه *الطريق الوحيد الى الملك.*​


----------



## hassangad (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*
الاخت امة : شكرا على توضيحك لدى بعض النقاط التى تحتاج لتوضيح قليل *

*اولا : من خلال اجابتك *

و





> *هكذا أصبح الأمير الحاكم ضعيفا بدون المَلِك وفسدت طبيعته وصار جسده قابلا للأنحلال والموت هو وكل شعبه
> ( شعبه هو ذريته )*



*عرفت ان الموت بمعناه المادى المعروف هو العقاب *

*من خلال اجابة عضو اخر *



> ( لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت) و هذا هو العقاب الأبدى المفروض على أدم و حواء و بنيهم بعد الأكل من الشجرة الا *و هو الموت الروحى* اى الانفصال عن الله الى الابد بسبب خطيتهم فالله يكره الخطية.


*
فهمت ان العقوبة هى الموت ولكن بمعناه الحسى او الروحى *

*فارجو توضيح هل هو الموت الروحى ام المادى ؟
*
*اشكرك *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

> فهمت ان العقوبة هى الموت ولكن بمعناه الحسى او الروحى
> 
> فارجو توضيح هل هو الموت الروحى ام المادى ؟



الاثنين
الموت الروحي معناه : الانفصال عن مصدر الحياه ، الذي هو الله

الموت الجسدي وهو انفصال الجسد عن مصدر الحياه ، الذي هو الروح
و هذا ناتج عن فساد الجسد​


----------



## أَمَة (4 سبتمبر 2010)

hassangad قال:


> *الاخت امة : شكرا على توضيحك لدى بعض النقاط التى تحتاج لتوضيح قليل *


العفو أخي حسن. وشكرا لطلبك توضيع بعض النقاط.




hassangad قال:


> *اولا : من خلال اجابتك *
> *عرفت ان الموت بمعناه المادى المعروف هو العقاب *
> 
> *من خلال اجابة عضو اخر *
> ...


 

الموت هو روحي ومادي كما سبق وشرح بكل بساطة وتوضيح الأخ *Jesus Son 261 ، وليس هناك اي تعارض بين الإثنين.*

*الموت بمعناه الشامل هو الإبتعاد عن الله  مصدر كل حياة وأساسها.*
*الموت الروحي وهو الأهم...** حصل في المرة الأولى يوم انفصلنا عن الله *في طرد آدم وحواء من الجنة، 
*الموت الجسدي نتج عن هذا الإنفصال *لأن الجسد عرف الخطيئة والفساد. 
*موت الجسد يحصل مرة واحدة عند إنفصال الروح عنه، وهذا الموت لا نخافه كمسيحيين لأن الرب الإله يسوع المسيح انتصر عليه بقيامته ومنحنا القيامة الأبدية.*
*ولكن الخوف هو من* *موت الروح* *ل**لمرة الثانية وهذا ما نسميه  الموت الثاني وهو هلاك النفس والجسد في حهنم.*
قال السيد المسيح:

متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 28 *وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ* كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ. *

***ليس المقصود الجسد الحالي فهو فاني، ولكن الجسد الذي بعد القيامة الذي لن يعرف الفناء، وسيعيش حياة أبدية إما مع الله في ملكوته أو في هلاك إبدي في جهنم كما يقول الرب وهذا هو الموت الثاني. 

 أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت.


----------



## hassangad (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*النقطة الثانية لو تكرمتى : *

*



			يظن أن خطيئة آدم وحواء هي مثلها مثل الذنوب التي يرتكبها البشر، ومن ثم تغفر بالتوبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*مقدار عظمة الذنب لايرجع للذنب نفسه (فاى ذنب عظيم حتى لو كان صغير)و هذا لعظمة من اخطانا فى حقه *

*فالله واحد منذ الازل لم يتغير و كافة الاوامر متساوية فى عظمتها لان من اصدارها واحد*

*ولكن بتاكيد هناك اختلاف فى العقوبة لان الله عادل *

*هذه بعض افكارى عن الخطيئة *


*فارجو توضيح الفرق بين ذنب ادم واى ذنب لاى انسان اخر؟*

*اشكرك*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> فارجو توضيح الفرق بين ذنب ادم واى ذنب لاى انسان اخر؟


*أخى الفرق بين ذنب ادم وذنب اى انسان ان ذنب آدم هو الذى تسبب فى تغير الطبيعه البشريه من الكمال الذى خلقها الله عليه الى طبيعة فاسده بدخول الخطيه عليها .*


----------



## أَمَة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

hassangad قال:


> *النقطة الثانية لو تكرمتى : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أخي *حسن*

تعجبني تعليقاتك البعيدة الغور مثل قولك:  *( فأى ذنب عظيم حتى لو كان صغير) و هذا لعظمة من اخطانا فى حقه *
لأن أي ذنب يقترفه الإنسان ضد أخيه الإنسان هو دائما موجه ضد الخالق.


الفرق بين خطيئة آدم وخطايانا كبير جدا.

الأولى أُم جميع الخطايا والذنوب التي يرتكبها الجنس البشري، لأنها سببت تغيير دائم للطبيعة البشرية التي تحولت من حالة البرارة الى حالة الفساد، والفساد لا يلتقي مع القداسة كما أن الظلمة لا تلتقي مع النور.

ولهذا أنفصل آدم عن الرب الإله بطرده من الجنة التي كان يعيش فيها مرتاحا وبدون تعب متمتعا بحضرة الرب وكان يتكلم معه ويسمع صوته، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس:

تكوين الأصحاح 3 العدد 8* وَسَمِعَا صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ مَاشِيا فِي الْجَنَّةِ عِنْدَ هُبُوبِ رِيحِ النَّهَارِ فَاخْتَبَا ادَمُ وَامْرَاتُهُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ فِي وَسَطِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ. *
 
التوبة عن ذنوبنا الحاضرة *غير قادرة* على إعادة طبيعتنا البشرية الى ما كانت عليه قبل خطيئة آدم لاننا كلنا خطائين وكلنا تحت سلطان الخطيئة. 

ولذلك تجسد الرب الإله وصار واحدا منا *ولكن بدون خطيئة ولا سلطان للخطيئة عليه* لأنه لم يولد من زرع بشري بل من الروح القدس الذي حل على العذراء الطاهرة مريم وتجسد منها.

*لو لم يصلب المسيح بتهمة التجديف لأنه قال عن نفسه أنه الله لما مات موتا طبيعيا مثلنا لأنه بدون خطيئة ولا سلطان للخطيئة عليه* *ولذلك* *غلب الموت بموته وقام منه في اليوم الثالث،* *وبقيامته  أعادنا الى أحضان الله .... **وهذا هو الفداء. *

*وكما أن خطيئة آدم كانت سبب موت الجنس البشري:*

رومية الأصحاح 5 العدد 12 *مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ*. 

*كذلك بر المسيح كان سبب قيامة الأموات: *

 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 العدد 21 *فَإِنَّهُ إِذِ الْمَوْتُ بِإِنْسَانٍ بِإِنْسَانٍ أَيْضاً قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ*. 


هل وضح لك الفرق الآن؟


----------



## hassangad (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*

نتفق جميعا ان الله له كامل الارادة دون حدود 

وبناء عليه فلا يوجد احد يستطيع القول بان الله لم يستطع غفران ذنب ادم فقط بالتوبه اذا اراد 

ولكن اذا كان الله اختار ان يكون طريق المغفرة و تكفير ذنب ادم  بتجسده فى صورة انسان  

و القيام بعملية الفداء حيث التضحية ليرضى عنا و يتقبل توبتنا 

فلماذا لم يقم الله بهذا الفداء مباشرة بعد ذنب ادم و انتظر الاف السنيين توالد فيها ملايين البشر

ماتوا ولم يعلموا حتى انهم  حاملين لخطيئة ابيهم ادم؟ 

اشكركم مقدما  على اجابتكم الوافية 

*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

خرجنا من السؤال الاساسي لسؤال فرعي



> نتفق جميعا ان الله له كامل الارادة دون حدود



متفقين



> *وبناء عليه فلا يوجد احد يستطيع القول بان الله لم يستطع غفران ذنب ادم فقط بالتوبه اذا اراد*



خطأ
انا استطيع و كل مسيحي علي وجه الارض يستطيع ان يقول ان الله لم يستطيع ان يغفر ذنب آدم بمجرد توبة
هناك ما يمنع الله عن غفران خطية آدم بمجرد توبة
البعض يعتقد من هذه الكلمات اني انسب العجز لله
و لكن ليس العجز هو ما يمنع الله 
بل العدل
فــ عدل الله مطلق ، و لو غفر الله لآدم بمجرد توبته 
فهذا يعد انتقاص من عدل الله

و لذلك كان الفداء حتمي



> *ولكن اذا كان الله اختار ان يكون طريق المغفرة و تكفير ذنب ادم بتجسده فى صورة انسان
> 
> و القيام بعملية الفداء حيث التضحية ليرضى عنا و يتقبل توبتنا*



الله لم يتجسد لكي يرضى عنا و يقبل توبتنا
بل تجسد حتي يرفع عنا عقوبة الموت



> فلماذا لم يقم الله بهذا الفداء مباشرة بعد ذنب ادم و انتظر الاف السنيين توالد فيها ملايين البشر



لأن :  الجامعة الأصحاح 3 العدد 1 لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ.



> ماتوا ولم يعلموا حتى انهم حاملين لخطيئة ابيهم ادم؟



من قال لك انهم لم يعلموا
ثم
من قال لك ان من ماتوا لن ينالوا خلاص؟

شعب اليهود - من خلال النبؤات - كان يعرف و ينتظر مجئ المسيح و ينتظر الخلاص و الفداء
و من مات علي رجاء هذا الخلاص فسيخلص
انظر ماذا يقول داوود النبي في مزموره

 المزامير الأصحاح 51 العدد 5 هَئَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي.​
يعرف داوود تمام المعرفة انه مولود بالخطية ، و يعيش علي رجاء الفداء

و ينتظر أيضًا من خلال شواهد كثييرة ، عملية الفداء
اسوق اليك بعضها

1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ عِنْدَمَا جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ نَاثَانُ النَّبِيُّ بَعْدَ مَا دَخَلَ إِلَى بَثْشَبَعَ اِرْحَمْنِي يَا اللهُ حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِكَ. حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ رَأْفَتِكَ امْحُ مَعَاصِيَّ. 
2 اغْسِلْنِي كَثِيراً مِنْ إِثْمِي وَمِنْ خَطِيَّتِي طَهِّرْنِي. 
3 لأَنِّي عَارِفٌ بِمَعَاصِيَّ وَخَطِيَّتِي أَمَامِي دَائِماً. 
4 إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ صَنَعْتُ لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي أَقْوَالِكَ وَتَزْكُوَ فِي قَضَائِكَ. 
5 هَئَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي. 
6 هَا قَدْ سُرِرْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فِي الْبَاطِنِ فَفِي السَّرِيرَةِ تُعَرِّفُنِي حِكْمَةً. 
7 طَهِّرْنِي بِالزُوّفَا فَأَطْهُرَ. اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ. 
8 أَسْمِعْنِي سُرُوراً وَفَرَحاً فَتَبْتَهِجَ عِظَامٌ سَحَقْتَهَا. 
9 اسْتُرْ وَجْهَكَ عَنْ خَطَايَايَ وَامْحُ كُلَّ آثَامِي. 
10 قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي. 
11 لاَ تَطْرَحْنِي مِنْ قُدَّامِ وَجْهِكَ وَرُوحَكَ الْقُدُّوسَ لاَ تَنْزِعْهُ مِنِّي. 
12 رُدَّ لِي بَهْجَةَ خَلاَصِكَ وَبِرُوحٍ مُنْتَدِبَةٍ اعْضُدْنِي. 
13 فَأُعَلِّمَ الأَثَمَةَ طُرُقَكَ وَالْخُطَاةُ إِلَيْكَ يَرْجِعُونَ. 
14 نَجِّنِي مِنَ الدِّمَاءِ يَا اللهُ إِلَهَ خَلاَصِي فَيُسَبِّحَ لِسَانِي بِرَّكَ. 
15 يَا رَبُّ افْتَحْ شَفَتَيَّ فَيُخْبِرَ فَمِي بِتَسْبِيحِكَ. 
16 لأَنَّكَ لاَ تُسَرُّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَإِلاَّ فَكُنْتُ أُقَدِّمُهَا. بِمُحْرَقَةٍ لاَ تَرْضَى. 
17 ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِرُهُ. 
18 أَحْسِنْ بِرِضَاكَ إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ. ابْنِ أَسْوَارَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
19 حِينَئِذٍ تُسَرُّ بِذَبَائِحِ الْبِرِّ مُحْرَقَةٍ وَتَقْدِمَةٍ تَامَّةٍ. حِينَئِذٍ يُصْعِدُونَ عَلَى مَذْبَحِكَ عُجُولاً.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> فلماذا لم يقم الله بهذا الفداء مباشرة بعد ذنب ادم و انتظر الاف السنيين توالد فيها ملايين البشر


*إجابة سؤالك موجوده فى هذا الرابط​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148226


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اليك ايضًا مثال آخر يؤيد ما قلته لك

مزمور 25
1 لِدَاوُدَ إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ أَرْفَعُ نَفْسِي. 
2 يَا إِلَهِي عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ فَلاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى. لاَ تَشْمَتْ بِي أَعْدَائِي. 
3 أَيْضاً كُلُّ مُنْتَظِرِيكَ لاَ يَخْزَوْا. لِيَخْزَ الْغَادِرُونَ بِلاَ سَبَبٍ.​
أي أن من انتظر الرب و عاش علي رجاء الفداء و الخلاص ، و مات علي هذا الرجاء ، فسينال غفران و خلاص

و يكمل قائلا : 

5 دَرِّبْنِي فِي حَقِّكَ وَعَلِّمْنِي. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ إِلَهُ خَلاَصِي. إِيَّاكَ انْتَظَرْتُ الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ.​
يؤكد داوود و يشدد علي انتظاره لعملية الخلاص قائلا : انت اله خلاصي ، اياك انتظرت اليوم كله

و يكمل داوود
20 احْفَظْ نَفْسِي وَأَنْقِذْنِي. لاَ أُخْزَى لأَنِّي عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ. 
21 يَحْفَظُنِي الْكَمَالُ وَالاِسْتِقَامَةُ لأَنِّي انْتَظَرْتُكَ. 
22 يَا اللهُ افْدِ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ كُلِّ ضِيقَاتِهِ.​
باللفظ الصريح : افدِ اسرائيل 
و هذا دليل قاطع علي ان داوود يعرف و ينتظر فداء الرب و خلاصه كما قال في الآيات التي كتبتها في مشاركتي السابقة

11 لاَ تَطْرَحْنِي مِنْ قُدَّامِ وَجْهِكَ وَرُوحَكَ الْقُدُّوسَ لاَ تَنْزِعْهُ مِنِّي. 
12 رُدَّ لِي بَهْجَةَ خَلاَصِكَ وَبِرُوحٍ مُنْتَدِبَةٍ اعْضُدْنِي. 
13 فَأُعَلِّمَ الأَثَمَةَ طُرُقَكَ وَالْخُطَاةُ إِلَيْكَ يَرْجِعُونَ. 
14 نَجِّنِي مِنَ الدِّمَاءِ يَا اللهُ إِلَهَ خَلاَصِي فَيُسَبِّحَ لِسَانِي بِرَّكَ.​
و أيضًا هناك الكثير و اذكر منها
مزمور 27
1 لِدَاوُدَ اَلرَّبُّ نُورِي وَخَلاَصِي مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ؟ الرَّبُّ حِصْنُ حَيَاتِي مِمَّنْ أَرْتَعِبُ؟​
فكلمة (خلاصي) التي تتكرر أكثر من مرة علي لسان داوود ، لم تأتِ صدفة
بل تتحدث عن الخلاص بالفداء

انظر أيضًا مزمور 31
5 فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي. فَدَيْتَنِي يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْحَقِّ.​
يقول داوود : في يديك استودع روحي ، رغم ان الانسان حين يموت - في العهد القديم - تذهب روحه الي الهاوية
اما داوود فقد قال هذا بروح النبوة ، علي رجاء تخليص روحه من الهاوية
حيث يتبع هذه الكلمات قائلا : (فديتني) يا رب

فرجاء داوود - و كل شعبه - هو الفداء

و يعزي الرب شعبه من خلال هذا المزمور علي لسان داوود ، و يشجعهم قائلا :

23 أَحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. الرَّبُّ حَافِظُ الأَمَانَةِ وَمُجَازٍ بِكَِثْرَةٍ الْعَامِلَ بِالْكِبْرِيَاءِ. 
24 لِتَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْتَتَشَجَّعْ قُلُوبُكُمْ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّبَّ

و يقول أيضًا
المزامير الأصحاح 39 العدد 7 وَالآنَ مَاذَا انْتَظَرْتُ يَا رَبُّ؟ رَجَائِي فِيكَ هُوَ.​
ويقول أيضًا
 المزامير الأصحاح 62 العدد 1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى [يَدُوثُونَ]. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ إِنَّمَا لِلَّهِ انْتَظَرَتْ نَفْسِي. مِنْ قِبَلِهِ خَلاَصِي.

انظر لدقة التعابير
داوود في انتظار الخلاص !! تعابير واضحة و صريحة


----------



## أَمَة (6 سبتمبر 2010)

hassangad قال:


> *ولكن اذا كان الله اختار ان يكون طريق المغفرة و تكفير ذنب ادم بتجسده فى صورة انسان *
> 
> *و القيام بعملية الفداء حيث التضحية ليرضى عنا و يتقبل توبتنا *


 
تجسد إبن الله والفداء ليس لإرضاء الله عنا وتقبل توتبتنا
بل ليعيد لنا ما لا نستطيع أن نستعيده بالتوبة فقط - اي القيامة والحياة الأبدية.

أكرر ما سبق واقتبست من الكتاب المقدس:

كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 العدد 21 *فَإِنَّهُ إِذِ الْمَوْتُ بِإِنْسَانٍ بِإِنْسَانٍ أَيْضاً قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ*. 
التفسير:
الإنسان الذي به كان الموت هو آدم لأنه أخطأ
والإنسان الذي به قيامة الموتي هو المسيح ابن الله = الله الذي ظهر بالجسد، لأنه وحده عاش بدون خطيئة كما أراد الله الإنسان الأول أن يعيش.

أرجوك أعد قراءة مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع. 




hassangad قال:


> *فلماذا لم يقم الله بهذا الفداء مباشرة بعد ذنب ادم*
> *و انتظر الاف السنيين توالد فيها ملايين البشر*


 
الرب أراد أن يهيئ الشعب عن طريق الأنبياء الذين مهدوا الطريق لمجيئ المخلص.
أرجو أن تكون قد قرأت الرابط الذي وضعه لك الأخ *سامح ماسماتكس *في مشاركته الأخيرة.



hassangad قال:


> *ماتوا ولم يعلموا حتى انهم حاملين لخطيئة ابيهم ادم؟ *
> 
> *اشكركم مقدما على اجابتكم الوافية *


 
لا.... هم كانوا يعلمون أنهم حاملين خطيئة آدم
ولذلك يقول داود النبي في مزموره الواحد والخمسين:

5 *هَئَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي. *

داود لم يكن ابنا غير شرعيا ليقول "بالخطية حبلت بي أمي"
ولكنه يشير الى الخطيئة الأصلية - أي خطيئة آدم 
ولهذا قال "بالإثم *صورتُ*" أي منذ بدأ يتكون في أحشاء امه.

شعب الله كان يعرف عن الخطية الأصلية. 
انظر الى الإقتباسات الإضافية من الكتاب المقدس التي وضعها الأخ Jesus son 



*تنويه*:عمل الفداء والقيامة شملا الذين عاشوا قبل السيد المسيح على رجاء الإيمان - أي عاشوا مؤمنين ومنتظرين مجيئ المخلص، ولذلك قال عنهم الكتاب المقدس:

40* ولكن الله سبق فأعد لنا ما هو أفضل، وذلك حتى لا يكملوا بمعزل عنا.*

الرجاء قراءة الرابط أدناه لو حبيت تعرف إيمان الذين عاشوا قبل المسيح ينتظرون مجيئه.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/alab/Hebrews/11


ولك سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح


----------

